# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  The unofficial 'How to lower testosterone' thread

## Pac Man

*First and foremost we do not advocate for anyone to try to lower their test levels... this is not meant to be taken in that manner... This is showing things that can and will possibly lower your test levels... to help you to know why your test levels may be down... NOT ways to make it stay down things change over time one being the fact that HRT/TRT is for life be careful what you wish for...*

*SECOND, I have not tried most of what has been listed here. I was guilty of asking the same questions but after doing some research of my own I found the answers.

HRT/TRT should only be used by those who need it and not solely as a body building supplement. Remember that HRT is for life and if you don't need it, don't get it.* 


*Deca Durabolin (Nandrolone Decanoate):*
A powerful 19 nor compound that will knock your natural test levels out completely, this compound causes 100% natural testosterone suppression with as little as a single 100mg dose.

The image below, taken from the steroid .com profiles shows how effective Deca is at testosterone suppression.
Note that at day 5 levels have hit rock bottom.
For those of you with already low testosterone , you may only need to take 100mg 24 hrs prior to show -200ng/dl.



*Alternative to the Deca route:*
Here I've taken a method tried by one of the members on this site and examining it further as to why it worked. 

*1) A week without hanky panky.*

Researchers found that abstaining from ejaculation for six days had no impact on serum testosterone levels . On the seventh day, serum testosterone levels peaked to 145.7% of baseline, and then declined rapidly on the eighth day.(1,2)

*2) Stay up playing XBox.*

Testosterone production and release occurs during Sleep and Sleep deprivation may lead to lower serum levels of Testosterone .

*4) Why go early? You got all day!* 

The time of day of blood sampling is an important consideration, however, and a blood sample drawn in the morning between 0800 and 1000h is generally recommended. There is a diurnal variation in testosterone in adult men, with highest levels in the early morning, followed by a progressive decline throughout the day, reaching the lowest levels in the evening and during the first few hours of sleep. Nadir values are approximately 15% lower than morning values, although the differences can be as much as 50% (3)

This I can attest for, I had blood work done twice in one day. My first test was done at 11am and my Total Testosterone came back at 423. Second test was done 5 hours later at 4pm and my levels came back as 269. This was on a 262-1531 scale. Free testosterone was unchecked. 

*5) A little alcohol never killed anyone, so make sure you drink allot!*

Drinking no more than 3 drinks will keep you from having a testosterone dive.
So according to Tom Incledon and hundreds of other studies, binge drinking will destroy testosterone levels like no other. So loosen up and take a night out, just make sure it's a Testosterone only test and not a full chem lab so it doesn't throw up any red flags.


*6) You are what you eat.*

Cutting your calorie intake by more than 15 percent makes your brain think you're starving, so it shuts down testosterone production to wait out the famine. "There's no need to reproduce if you're starving," explains Thomas Incledon of Human Performance Specialists in Plantation, Fla.

Since you're trying to aggressively lower your testosterone you will want to stay away from high proteins and fatty foods. Consequently having too much protein in your diet could negatively effect your testosterone. We'll look at a few foods that encourage testosterone production in attempts to stay away from them for a few days.

1) OYSTERS
WHAT'S INSIDE: Protein, magnesium, lots of zinc
2) LEAN BEEF
WHAT'S INSIDE: Protein, iron, magnesium, zinc, saturated fat
3) BEANS
WHAT'S INSIDE: Protein, fiber, zinc
4) POULTRY
WHAT'S INSIDE: Protein and little fat
5) EGGS
WHAT'S INSIDE: Protein and cholesterol
6) COTTAGE CHEESE (1% MILK FAT)
WHAT'S INSIDE: Protein with very little fat



*
Now for Cigarettes.*

Testosterone Levels after Cigarette Smoking.
Baseline Testosterone Levels in the Nicotine Groups. Baseline testosterone levels averaged 478.2 ± 38.45 ng/dl in the high nicotine cigarette group and 454.2 ± 37.3 in the low nicotine cigarette group, and these values were not significantly different. Baseline testosterone levels averaged 550.5 ± 30.1 ng/dl.
Also, there were no significant differences in baseline testosterone levels before high nicotine cigarette smoking.

Conclusion here is that cigarettes aren't the best way to lower your testosterone, in fact they might not even effect it all that much so unless you're into smoking a doobie every now and than, go ahead and bypass this.



*References*


http://www.steroid.com/Deca.php
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/hugo44.htm
http://www.endotext.org/male/male4/male4.html
http://fitness.suite101.com/article....sterone_levels
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/m...66/ai_n8583377
http://www.timinvermont.com/fitness/boosttes.htm
http://jpet.aspetjournals.org/cgi/co...full/307/1/339
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=308134
http://www.*************/readTopic.do?id=459864
http://www.solaltech.com/healthand/Testosterone.htm


Link to the life extension network
http://www.lef.org/doctors/directoryofdoctors01.htm

Hope this helps

----------


## dino1013

nice post,interesting......thanks

----------


## warchild

.....

----------


## the slim

thank you ironside!!!

this is the kind of info ya like to find on this site.

----------


## jakk9011

Wow.. really helpful.. gonna try a few of these

----------


## FallenWyvern

> Someone needs to make and end all post on how to lower your test levels and then get it stickied.



Thanks!

----------


## Pac Man

Just for you  :Wink:

----------


## xXDevilDogXx

Ironside, I would like to point out that Tagamet (cimetidine), an OTC med for heartburn, can raise prolactin levels and lower testosterone levels .

----------


## jbmd1111

Good job!

----------


## GottaGetIt

Is the add ^^^^^^ at the top a reputable Deca venue?
If not, for educational purposes, where might one researching
Deca for said purposes most likely obtain it? (total newb question
sorry....)

----------


## N*E*R*D

> Is the add ^^^^^^ at the top a reputable Deca venue?
> If not, for educational purposes, where might one researching
> Deca for said purposes most likely obtain it? (total newb question
> sorry....)


No asking for sources bro. Board rules

----------


## GottaGetIt

> No asking for sources bro. Board rules


  :Werd:

----------


## natureboy

Bump

----------


## JiGGaMaN

You might have not noticed this, but your cigarette graph actually says theres a dose dependent increase in test along with cigarette smoking, so smoking a lot would actually raise your test, not lower it.

----------


## Dog-Slime

> You might have not noticed this, but your cigarette graph actually says theres a dose dependent increase in test along with cigarette smoking, so smoking a lot would actually raise your test, not lower it.


Most likely due to the AI properties of nicotine.

----------


## blitzalpha

Has anyone tried a 100mg shot of deca /npp prior to a blood test to achieve a test level of below 200ng/dl? Is this legit? So according to this graph, a shot of npp 3-5 days prior to a blood test will reduce your test level the most, correct?

----------


## Vettester

This is like the 3rd or 4th thread you've made noise in about methods to lower your testosterone levels . http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...13#post6004613
You can read my post again in the pasted thread, we will not advise any members on how to purposely skew their natty to get the doctor's approval. No way is that on our conscience when you regret doing it down the road, and you decide to tell your doctor and anyone else that this place gave you the ideas. Nope, not going to happen!! One more time, please don't ask for this type of advise. Thank you.

This forum was probably a little different place back in 08, I dunno, but at this stage this forum is a world class venue with helping members to achieve optimal well being. The talent here is awesome!! We plan to keep it that way ...

----------


## *Admin*

> Has anyone tried a 100mg shot of deca/npp prior to a blood test to achieve a test level of below 200ng/dl? Is this legit? So according to this graph, a shot of npp 3-5 days prior to a blood test will reduce your test level the most, correct?





> *First and foremost we do not advocate for anyone to try to lower their test levels... this is not meant to be taken in that manner... This is showing things that can and will possibly lower your test levels... to help you to know why your test levels may be down... NOT ways to make it stay down things change over time one being the fact that HRT/TRT is for life be careful what you wish for...*
> 
> *SECOND, I have not tried most of what has been listed here. I was guilty of asking the same questions but after doing some research of my own I found the answers.
> 
> HRT/TRT should only be used by those who need it and not solely as a body building supplement. Remember that HRT is for life and if you don't need it, don't get it.*


*You might want to check with your medical professional about this... enough said.*

Everyone has an opinion... Whe do not advocate for anyone to try to lower their test levels purposely... this can cause irreversible damage...

----------


## Pac Man

Holy shit, I totally forgot about this. Go ahead and delete this Admin. I don't think it belongs here.

----------


## shiftedlizard

How long would a person need to take tagament to see the results? How fast does it work?

----------

